# Jet 1642Evs or ??



## Mike Turner (Jul 6, 2012)

I sold my Jet 1442vs and now am looking/ trying to decide what I can get and the best time...sale etc. Is there a comparable lathe to the Jet 1642? The 1642 is the max of what I can afford and dont have enough for it yet but am working on it...
When do the Jet 1642 usually go on sale? I can drive 100 miles to Woodcraft in Charlotte NC and avoid shipping but would still have sales tax...Probably cheaper to pay the shipping than driving..

I need the same size basically as the 1642 between centers especially cause I will use it to make flutes and a lot of them are 30" long.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Mike Turner said:


> I sold my Jet 1442vs and now am looking/ trying to decide what I can get and the best time...sale etc. Is there a comparable lathe to the Jet 1642? The 1642 is the max of what I can afford and dont have enough for it yet but am working on it...
> When do the Jet 1642 usually go on sale? I can drive 100 miles to Woodcraft in Charlotte NC and avoid shipping but would still have sales tax...Probably cheaper to pay the shipping than driving..
> 
> I need the same size basically as the 1642 between centers especially cause I will use it to make flutes and a lot of them are 30" long.


You can order the 1642 through Amazon for the same price as Woodcraft, $2299.00, and get free shipping. I would suggest looking at the Nova DVR, I love mine. Problem is that by the time that you add a bed extension and a leg set it's about $600.00 more than the Jet. If I would have had enough room in my shop for the Jet 1642 I probably would have bought it but the Nova fit the space that I had and I didn't need the extra length.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the 1642 and love it. Jet usually puts there stuff on sale 2 times per year. But according to a sales guy at my local woodcraft it always comes right after a price increase.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The Jet 1642 in my opinion is the best lathe out there for the money. Save your money and do some searching until you find one at a price you can afford. It is a wonderful lathe. 
Get a quote from these guys, http://www.toolnut.com/ Several of us bought our powermatics from this guy at good prices and great service and delivery. I haven't used him in years but I'll bet at least 5 guys in our club used him and were very satisfied.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

The only a little familiar with the Nova DRV. Whaler is right, with the $600 extra for bed extension and legs. Then again the DRV is $1700 from the service center.
On Amazon. TheNova DVR is listed at 1.75 hp at 110v or 2 Hp at 220v for $2250. The Jet is 1.5 hp at 110v for $2300, or step up to the 2 hp Jet (at 220) for $2600.
For myself I went with the Nova 1624-42 at 1.5 HP. From recon center now $1,150 including extension and legs. I do realize the easy of turn-knob speed control.
Amazon seems the best bet. Free shipping and no taxes. Locally you are looking at close to $200 tax (includes the Mecklenburg County Inept Politicians Tax).


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have the NOVA DVR and so far have been very happy with the lathe. This is my first lathe, so cannot comment on the Jet or the NOVA 1624. I prefer the variable speed of the DVR to the NOVA 1624.

In the US it is a 1.75 HP motor. The Europe version is 220 and 2HP.

I purchased the bed extension, but so far have not needed it. It is still in the box, unopened.

I made my own stand for the lathe. I am happy with the stand. I built a full length drawer which is underneath the top. I have a shelf on the bottom frame.

I added casters so I can move it around if needed.
I installed adjustable feet so it can lift just off the casters for normal use.

The variable speed on the DVR is very nice. I also use the swivel head.

My friend states my DVR is so quiet in operation compared to his old Sears lathe.

I like the fact that the DVR is direct drive. No belts. I happened to discover that if a catch occurs which prevents the motor from turning, it will shut itself down.:innocent:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The Jet will also shut down with a big catch and won't start if you have something blocking the wood such as the tool rest. 
The biggest advantage of the Jet is that every part could be either made by a machinist or purchase aftermarket if it should break out of warranty. The DVR motor and controller is proprietary and you would have to get it from Nova if they are still in business. So far they have been for many years but it's a concern I have with that lathe. One company who made the specialized motor headstocks on lathes has already gone out of business. Granted they didn't have the reputation Nova has but it still worries me.


----------

